# Mission Accomplished!



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

Wonderful Wifey:  Could you turn some spool ornaments for my quilting group at our monthly “Sew In”?

Me:  Sure, what do you want and how many?

Wonderful Wifey:  A spool with a needle...about a dozen.

Me:  Okee Dokee!

Result: Over a dozen spools turned with wooden needles ready for Wifey’s touch.
She pyro-ed the spools and added the thread.
After pyro on unfinished, sanded spools, I did a quick one coat spray with satin lacquer, followed by Beall buffing.

Spool woods: Maple, Cherry, Poplar, Pine, and Walnut.....fish hook hanging eyes.
Needles made from round toothpicks with eye cut with dental bit, hand sanded to 400G and Beall buffed.

Me: Expecting a  report from quilting friends.


----------



## magpens (Dec 16, 2018)

At first, I wondered why you would have to turn wooden spools from scratch . . Wouldn't wifey have plenty of discards already ?

But then it dawned on me that they don't make 'em out of wood no more !

I guess I should check the calendar and see how old I am !!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 16, 2018)

Next time, tell her that is an unwise use of good pen material! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chartle (Dec 16, 2018)

magpens said:


> At first, I wondered why you would have to turn wooden spools from scratch . . Wouldn't wifey have plenty of discards already ?
> 
> But then it dawned on me that they don't make 'em out of wood no more !
> 
> I guess I should check the calendar and see how old I am !!



But you can buy them for craft work 






but only see them in some generic white wood at craft stores.


----------



## magpens (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh, good ! . They DO still make 'em out of wood ... that's great to know ! . I feel younger knowing that !


----------



## chartle (Dec 16, 2018)

magpens said:


> Oh, good ! . They DO still make 'em out of wood ... that's great to know ! . I feel younger knowing that !



I use them with wooden wheels and threaded inserts or T nuts to make these.


----------



## chartle (Dec 16, 2018)

magpens said:


> Oh, good ! . They DO still make 'em out of wood ... that's great to know ! . I feel younger knowing that !



Oh and you still maybe old. Next time I'm in Joanne's I'll see if they still sell thread on wooden spools. :wink:


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 16, 2018)

I think they look pretty cool! As I am new to turning wood, I have to ask, how did you make the needles?


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

chartle said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, good ! . They DO still make 'em out of wood ... that's great to know ! . I feel younger knowing that !
> ...



Good luck at JoAnnes!


----------



## chartle (Dec 16, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > magpens said:
> ...








Pretty dead at work so I'll stop by tomorrow during lunch.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

I checked Wifey’s Studio/Woman Cave and it seems all her newer thread spools are mostly plastic with some being on cardboard tubes.  
Old Clark’s ONT thread case....this took mostly the smaller spools.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2018)

I expect you will get an A+ for this project!:wink:


----------



## magpens (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow !! . Lotsa goodies there ... an impressive array of thread colors !! . And is that a treadle sewing machine (or the cabinet for one) ?
 Not sure what ONT means . . My mom had a Singer.

I googled it ... O.N.T. = Our New Thread ... Coats and Clark thread company ... seems very distantly familiar.


----------



## mark james (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice project Charlie.  I actually suspect you had a lot of fun - something different to turn.  Well done.


----------



## Pen Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Neat project, she sure has a nice display, if you don't tell you were in there we don't ?


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

magpens said:


> Wow !! . Lotsa goodies there ... an impressive array of thread colors !! . And is that a treadle sewing machine (or the cabinet for one) ?
> Not sure what ONT means . . My mom had a Singer.
> 
> I googled it ... O.N.T. = Our New Thread ... Coats and Clark thread company ... seems very distantly familiar.



Mal,
The thread in the Clark’s case is for show now as most of it is old and subject to breaking easily. The plastic thread boxes above as well as others not in the pic are current day threads. There seems to be as many different types of thread for all different uses that it is not as simple as in the days of the treadle machine.
Yes, treadle machine...would need cleaning and oiling to run.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 16, 2018)

Pretty cool Charlie! I like seeing unique projects, and these definitely qualify. Great job.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

mark james said:


> Nice project Charlie.  I actually suspect you had a lot of fun - something different to turn.  Well done.



It was fun! I like the challenge of figuring out how to do different things, how to hold items for turning, etc.
On the spools, I only used skews and parting tools. All the surfaces of the spools  were cut with the skew.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

TattooedTurner said:


> Pretty cool Charlie! I like seeing unique projects, and these definitely qualify. Great job.




When Wifey has her hand in the concept/ embellishment, it has to look good!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2018)

Update: The results are in......all the quilters were thrilled with the ornaments!
Wifey used blue and orange thread on one as the lady was an Auburn fan....she appreciated the personal touch....and not having one which was “Crimson” :biggrin:


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 17, 2018)

They look great.  I notice your dozen is a "bakers" dozen.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 17, 2018)

> Wonderful Wifey: Could you turn some spool ornaments for my quilting group at our monthly “Sew In”?


That is "wifey" talk for- Do it if you know what's good for you.
If we are going somewhere, I'm ready and the wife asks me- Are you ready? That tells me she is ready and I am ready and we are leaving.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 18, 2018)

What about TURNING A NEEDLE???

If anyone can do it, it is Charlie for sure.  I wanna see you do one of those Charlie... start a YouTube channel please.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 18, 2018)

MDWine said:


> What about TURNING A NEEDLE???
> 
> If anyone can do it, it is Charlie for sure.  I wanna see you do one of those Charlie... start a YouTube channel please.



Hey Michael!   I thought about turning the needle but had a deadline. I plan to get to turning the needle when I get time......thinking about a way to get a more accurate eye in the needle.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm impressed. I read the entire post while getting a glance of the pictures at the same time. Not that I can multitask but because that's one of the reasons I mess things up! While reading I was thinking ,what did he do for the needles. Then I got to the part that described what you did and I thought "That's a lot of work sanding and buffing the small toothpicks". At first glance it looks like a simple task but when you figure in the sanding and finishing especially drilling the eyes it could be tedious.  Nice job and I'll bet the ladies will love them.


----------



## Curly (Dec 18, 2018)

Well done you two. Are you going to spool up for production? 

I've resisted the pun for days but finally succumbed.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 18, 2018)

Curly said:


> Well done you two. Are you going to spool up for production?
> 
> I've resisted the pun for days but finally succumbed.



Not Production but we have gotten wound up in this project :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Dec 18, 2018)

This thread is changing for the worse.


----------

